# JET-PRO SofStretch Commercial Quality?



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's a question about JET-PRO SofStretch for those of you who have washed them MANY times. I didn't think this question fit in the other threads, and I didn't want to hijack. 

Would you use this paper commercially?

I saw that one person washed their transfer 15 times in HOT water and dried with heat 15 times, and the results look pretty decent.

Do you trust this paper to last?

Now, I know these results aren't common, but my Fiance made a t-shirt a couple of years ago with Avery paper for lights, a non-pigment printer, and a hand iron, and it look excellent today. You can tell it's faded a LITTLE, but not bad at all.

We wash on whatever temperature setting we feel like at the time. Sometimes hot, sometimes warm, sometimes cold.

When I tried IronAll with pigment inks and a professional heat press and washed it in hot water, it looked horrible. I basically decided then and there that I wouldn't use that paper.

But now that I've seen the 15 hot wash results with this new SofStretch paper, I'm tempted.

I'm going to test this paper this weekend sometime, and I'll wash the Hell out of it, but I was wondering what others thought...

Of course, I'd rather have a DTG machine, but that's not in the cards for a long time. I can wait on the novelty tees that I'd like to sell if there's no paper of commercial quality, but it sounds like this paper might be it.

Do you agree?

Thanks!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Chani I am the one that did the washing 15 times I am now doing A test on Bamboo I all so used C88 with Durabrite and I did not wash for 24 hours and I per press the shirt for 5 seconds then I press for 30 seconds at 375 and stretch it all over .(Would you use this paper commercially?) yes I have and now I am starting to sell getting $12 to $15 per shirt doing lot of peoples kids and I trim as close as I can hope this helps


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks! 

Of course I need to do my own tests, but it's good to know that there is someone using this paper commercially.


----------



## tsma (Nov 26, 2009)

Hands down this is the best transfer paper in the world, don't waste your time comparing it to others.


----------



## GCharb (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree, made a test with JPSS and it came out great with very little hand, then none after first wash.

I plan on making other tests where I will play with the amount of ink on the paper, to see if I could make the print a little sharper.

Now if we could find something as good for dark!

On that subject I plan on testing 2 step paper with JPSS, should be interesting.

Will post as soon as I do


----------



## Ingridlaughs (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi, Folks! First-time poster here.

I am wondering the same thing--is there a JPSS for darks? I've done a lot of searching, both on these forums and independently and it is still unclear what, if anything, is available. The softness would be a bonus for me--I'm much more concerned with color stability. I like Jet-Opaque very much, but I'm afraid it isn't Canon-friendly, unlike JPSS.

I love LOVE my Pixma and have had problems with three Epsons in the past. I am going to have to trade up to a Canon model with pigments soon if I want to make dark shirts (which I do), but I am still nervous about wash durability with a non-Epson printer.

If you had a Canon and wanted to print dark shirts, what paper would you use? Any input greatly appreciated!


----------



## GCharb (Jun 12, 2009)

There are no JPSS for darks, only light

I am about to try Coastal 2 step paper with JPSS, will post as soon as I do.

Gilles


----------



## itzmedell (Mar 20, 2010)

say bro is this paper good to use with laser or copiers? and what is your opinion on inkjet vs laser / copier transfers? Thanks


----------



## GCharb (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello Dell

The JPSS is fot inkjet and for light garment.

The 2 steps paper is actualy a cotton like material, you apply the JPSS on it, or any other light transfer paper image on it, then you apply the material on the dark t-shirt.

It is mostly a support for light transfer paper on dark t-shirt.

From what they say it has thickness but with a softer hand then most dark paper, suposed to be the champion for washability and toughness on t-shirt.

I believe this is the way they used to make transfer on dark t-shirt, but peoples prefered 1 step transfers with time!

Gilles


----------

